# Can't find my post



## pacanis (Jun 8, 2007)

I replied to someone's post a few days ago, asking a question, and now I can't find the post to see if my question was answered.  I thought it would be under CP, but it isn't. Seems like you can only look up PMs, not threads where you posted, but then the subscribed thingy never seems to jive with the threads I have posted in either.  Any ideas, or am I not clicking on the right thing to see topics I have posted in?

Also, what's that reputation thing and the points?  

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 8, 2007)

to see all your previouse posts, click on your name when your at a thread that youv'e posted on. go to "view public profile" and click "find all posts by pacanis".


----------



## Katie H (Jun 8, 2007)

To find your posts/threads, pacanis, click on your name on the thread we are in now to open your "public profile."  Once there, look to the areas that show "all posts by pacanis" or "all threads started by pacanis."  You should be able to find the post you are looking for.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2007)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I replied to someone's post a few days ago, asking a question, and now I can't find the post to see if my question was answered. I thought it would be under CP, but it isn't. Seems like you can only look up PMs, not threads where you posted, but then the subscribed thingy never seems to jive with the threads I have posted in either. Any ideas, or am I not clicking on the right thing to see topics I have posted in?
> 
> Also, what's that reputation thing and the points?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!


The reputation thing is the karma given you by your fellow members for lets say a post you've written and one of them thought was good, or  for a recipe..It's just a private nice way of saying thank you, good job,way to go..A pat on the back..Lookat the bottom of any post someone has made where the name is, you will see Karma at the bottom..We all have it, you just click on it and write your thoughts submit it and the person you've written to gets it and it's points..
kadesma


----------



## pacanis (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank you, all. Now I can sleep again at night  
Looks like the post I was looking for disappeared. And since I responded to it from the portal, I don't even know what topic it was originally posted under. Oh well. At least I can know how to look up an old post now. And what the karma button does.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 9, 2007)

You can also just click the user cp button  and it will list all your subscribed threads, at least if they are still active on the board.


----------

